# Michigan Get together.



## HHH Knives

Hello guys, This will be the first HHH Knives shop visit/ mini hammer in. It will be the second Sunday in October in Marlette MI 

Anyone that would like to join us for a fun day of forging and grinding and just goofing around in general should PM me for more detail. 

Im also looking for suggestions that make for a good gathering. So far we have planned to have plenty of steel and lots of propane. Lots of sanders and tools with all the extras, Bits and belts and blades needed to play all day! Lunch and dinner and some cold drinks. 

Hope you can make it. 
Randy


----------



## Salty dog

Dog friendly?


----------



## HHH Knives

Salty, Now thats a loaded question.. Are you asking about bringing a dog, or speaking of yourself? Or the third option could be you want to bring some ugly chicks!! 

Of the 3, the first two would be a YES!!  lol


----------



## Salty dog

Until further notice I'm in. When I told the wife about it the only thing she was concerned about was not having to take care of the dog. I'll bring some knives. Think about what you may want to take a look at. Or anyone else who is coming. 

I'd also be curious if you are able to repair the "beast".


----------



## Iceman91

Any more details on this? I am not too far and would love to see some grinding and forging.

Mike


----------



## HHH Knives

Ice Man, Its the second Sunday of October. In Marlette MI. Please PM me for details.


----------



## HHH Knives

Sweet, sounds good so far. Bring your pup. I have a kennel and 2 dogs. so he will have someone to play with! Not sure whats wrong with the "beast" but bring it with and Ill see what I can do..  

anyone interested. 




Salty dog said:


> Until further notice I'm in. When I told the wife about it the only thing she was concerned about was not having to take care of the dog. I'll bring some knives. Think about what you may want to take a look at. Or anyone else who is coming.
> 
> I'd also be curious if you are able to repair the "beast".


----------



## HHH Knives

Just got word from Mike that Keven Casey, Don Cowles and some guy named Bill are also dropping in!  LOL Thats awesome news! 

This is gona be alot of fun!


----------



## RRLOVER

This looks like a good time,I am glad I put new tires on the truck.This will on the 9th?


----------



## HHH Knives

RR, Sounds great! I just PM'd ya with my Phone number, Give me a call.


----------



## Dave Martell

Michigan Mafia meeting :razz:


----------



## Mike Davis

Dave Martell said:


> Michigan Mafia meeting :razz:


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! You know it! The Murder Mitt Crew!....now...if i could only get a good picture to go with it......


----------



## HHH Knives

LOL to funny! ..


----------



## HHH Knives

OK, with Salty and some of the other Chefs coming over, I really wanted to have one or some of my finished knives on hand. So they can use them, and help evaluate and critique my work.. Now I am a knife maker/user but dont have a bunch of my knives on hand normally. They are almost always sold B4 I ever turn on the lights in the shop to make em. So I was gona try and whoop up a 140 gyuto in time, just so I would have a HHH Knife here.  

Good news, Son offered to let me hold onto the set of 4 damascus knives I just finished for him so we will have them on hand for the gathering! Son was also kind enough to let us use em! Yep, he told me to use em nd have some fun. So needless to say. Im gona!!  This is cool! Thank you Son.


----------



## sachem allison

knife makers should have some fun too.:razz:


----------



## HHH Knives

4sure, Thanks Son. I already started getting everything ready for this weekend! And am working on my shopping list and getting everything together for the party!


----------



## Cadillac J

Just had to google where Marlette...not too far at all, just shoot up the VanDyke expressway.

Not sure if I will be free yet, but if so, I want in.


----------



## HHH Knives

Awesome, PM for directions and to confirm if your gona make it!


----------



## Mike Davis

I am heading out to the shop right now....From this moment until sunday, I WILL(hope) to have a nice 240 gyuto done....That's the plan....wish me luck lol


----------



## RRLOVER

Mike Davis said:


> I am heading out to the shop right now....From this moment until sunday, I WILL(hope) to have a nice 240 gyuto done....That's the plan....wish me luck lol


 

+1 I am trying to finish one too,I only reground it three times:bashhead:


----------



## Salty dog

I'm not bringing a knife I made but I will bring a big hunk of meat. The question is....what kind? As far as putting a knife to something it all depends on what people are up for. Cutting steaks, slicing beef or both. Do you have a band saw?


----------



## HHH Knives

Salty, I do have a band saw or 2 but I dont want to cut meat with em. lol Whatever you bring will be cool with me.. Im trying to get a grill set up so we can BBQ


----------



## HHH Knives

Mike Davis said:


> I am heading out to the shop right now....From this moment until sunday, I WILL(hope) to have a nice 240 gyuto done....That's the plan....wish me luck lol


 
Awesome Mike! What steel type?


----------



## Salty dog

What, a little blood mixed with the saw dust? JK, I'll grab what's handy.


----------



## HHH Knives

Yea, the blood doesn't bother me, Its the fly's the next day that Im worried about! :scared4::scared4:

:moon: LMAO!! Road trip!!!!!! 

Perfect I never seen this one till today!


----------



## Mike Davis

HAHA! I will have the blank ready to go, it is W2 and will be coated when i bring it. Will be fun to HT in an oven again.


----------



## HHH Knives

Sounds good Mike! Ya know, This time of the year is the best time to drive through the thumb of Michigan! The fall colors are amazing and nearing there peek! 
Everyone drive safe and Ill see you soon! :EDance2::bliss::thumbsup:
God Bless
Randy


----------



## fod

Not sure if Mike has warned you, but I am planning on driving him up in the morning.

I am looking forward to meeting you and hanging on what looks like is going to be another fine fall day.

That and learning some new things. . .

-Todd


----------



## SpikeC

Next time could do this get together in Portland Oregon?


----------



## HHH Knives

Todd, Mike did mentioned you were gona join us! The weather is perfect for a get together! 

Salty and RRlover and Bullit, Saltys dog made it to Michigan.. It was cool talking with them and hanging out for a couple hours today.. Tomorrow should be a BLAST!!! 

Spike, I will have to ask Jr. he may want to move the press and forge and all the other tools to Oregon..


----------



## Mike Davis

HAHA! If we go to Oregon, we need to take a BIG truck....because we are stopping by and seeing Mark Farley and trying our best to clean him out


----------



## Mike Davis

If we end up going to Oregon....We need a U haul...because we are making a pit stop at Mark Farley's place....And i will do my best to clean him out!


----------



## HHH Knives

Yea, and we can swing by my buddy Bruce Bumps place when were over there!


----------



## Mike Davis

Randy, thanks for having us, i had an absolute blast! Meeting everyone was great. Randy and Randy Jr. could not have been more hospitable, Salty and Mario were both great, and i now know how to sharpen a knife! Graham, was great to forge with you, And Todd was great fun also! I am finally ready to make some kitchen knives! I will get pictures and a few videos up soon! And Randy, i forgot my belts, my scimitar and that koa lol.......


----------



## HHH Knives

Mike, It was awesome having everyone here today. It really was a fun time. Every one was awesome! And I sure glad to here you guys enjoyed yourselves.. 

I noticed you forgot the Koa, Dont worry, I gave it to Mario and Graham.. I figured you would of wanted it that way... JK  Ill PM ya.

Looking forward to seeing some pics and stuff posted.. 

God Bless
Randy


----------



## Mike Davis

OK have to start with a "Goodies" picture





Mario on the press




Graham forging




Salty cuttin stuff





Will get some more pics up soon!


----------



## tgraypots

nice tee shirt Scott!


----------



## fod

Randy,

Thanks again for the great time, great food as well as the help with my project and very generous use of your shop.

You are blessed man to work with your son like you do, but I am sure you are aware of that.

It was a very good day and I came away with an increased respect for what sharp is and learned more that I realize. My brain and circle of friends got a little bigger yesterday. 

-Todd


----------



## Mike Davis

Trying to figure out videos lol


----------



## Mike Davis

[video=youtube;RHZ3j0251B0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHZ3j0251B0[/video]


----------



## JohnnyChance

Nice! Thanks for the pictures and video.


----------



## Salty dog

[video=youtube;zqb7QQO7aeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqb7QQO7aeM[/video]


----------



## HHH Knives

Nice video Salty! Thanks for posting it up!! 

I like it!


----------



## RRLOVER

Thanx again Randy and Randy jr., I had a fantastic time :thumbsup: Your hospitality was first class and it is always cool to meet the face behind the post.I can't wait to go to the next hammer in.


----------



## HHH Knives

RR, It was our pleasure. Im already starting to plan for the next one, and thinking about what we could do to make it even better! Did ya see the Siji Mike has made from the damascus you guys forged yet?? Its Sweet!


----------



## Burl Source

I really enjoyed the videos, especially the forging.

BTW: who's that scary looking guy with all the ink?


----------



## HHH Knives

lol, Mark, Thats either Mike Davis or myself. we both have some INK!!


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## HHH Knives

WOW this is a awesome pic, Salty, you mind if I use this on my web site?


----------



## Salty dog

be my guest


----------



## HHH Knives

Thanks Salty. Its a cool pic. The colors are just so vibrant. Yea. Im a steel junky! And stuff like this really draws me in.


----------



## Burl Source

HHH Knives said:


> lol, Mark, Thats either Mike Davis or myself. we both have some INK!!


 
I was just messin with you guys.
Very good photos and videos Salty.


----------



## HHH Knives

thanks Mark, Hope you can join up next time!!


----------



## Burl Source

HHH Knives said:


> thanks Mark, Hope you can join up next time!!


 
We would have to set an internet live stream.
It would be a bit of a drive to get there in person.
It would be fun though. Go to your place to pound on some hot steel and then swing by Mike's place for a quick tattoo.


----------



## HHH Knives

Hey Mark, Thats a possibility!! Or you could make the trip. I think you would have alot more fun in person! 

Maybe we could get Mike to bring his stuff here and have a Hammer in/Tattoo Party!


----------



## Burl Source

My last tattoo was right after finishing basic training in the Air Force.
Got drunk, got a tattoo and got robbed by a cute girl with a straight razor. All in the same day.


----------



## Salty dog

I've been robbed by a few cute girls in my day. But not with a straight razor. Something more dangerous.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Salty dog said:


> I've been robbed by a few cute girls in my day. But not with a straight razor. Something more dangerous.


 
:rofl:


----------



## HHH Knives

:rofl2:


----------

